# mantis's wings at on odd angle



## cdub11122 (Aug 30, 2006)

My Carolina mantis molted into adulthood the other day and her wings are all spread out. She cant seem to get them down. Does anyone know what could have caused this?


----------



## Ian (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like she has had a bad moult. Sometimes they can stay in their skin for longer than usual, so when the wings dry out, they dry out in a skewed position. Not to much to worry about, I have often trimmed down the wings before if they have been causing an obstruction.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2006)

It happened to me several times with my P. Wahlbergii, and appeared to be that the mantis wings were drying out too soon before it was able to adjust the correct wing position. It could be due to humidity or molting/drying position. Can't really tell witout a picture but i hope it is not as bad as mismolting with wings and legs all twisted and messed up.


----------



## cdub11122 (Sep 1, 2006)

they dont seem to be messed up but thet are just sticking out at odd angles. i was talkin to someone and I showed him the mantis. He said it looks like she might have been hanging upside down when she was drying the wings out.


----------

